# First Spawn Log



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I have decided to begin my first spawn log. After doing plenty of reading and researching I purchased my pairs from 
Karen Mac Auley and The Minnesota betta shop ( mnbettashop.com ). 

This first spawn is to start a Half Moon Turquoise+royalblue Butterfly line. The male and female began the conditioning process today. 

The foods I am using to condition are- Attison's betta pro and frozen (not freeze dried) blood worms and brine shrimp. They are fed twice a day and get water changes every other day. I also Scoop up any uneaten food. They are being kept in gallon jars to make the process much easier, with plants and no substrate. 

The pair got some time to see each other today (about 5 minutes) because I removed the paper that keeps them from seeing each other. And so far so good. The male Flared like crazy and did his sexy dance ( the s shaped dance LOL) and she showed vertical bars and lowered her head. So I put back up the paper, and I'll keep the the viewing to a minimum. 

I wanted to write a detailed spawn log so that for future reference people can see what goes into the process and I'm very excited so I'd like to document everything. 

I'll post pictures of the pair when I can get them onto my computer. 


The spawn tank I'll be using is a 20gal long that I'll temporarily divide so that this pair doesn't get lost or forget why they're there. They are young and fast/strong swimmers but seeing as this is my first time, I'd rather be safe. Also these are first time breeders. 

So far I am thrilled to finally start a spawn log after stalking everyone else in the breeder section. Hopefully you guys will keep watch and I'll get some beautiful HM's!:-D


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck on the spawn I want to see the outcome positively!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! I really am excited!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Best of luck!
I might have to settle for watching other people's spawn grow so you better make it good!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

My boyfriend lets me use his D5100 so I promise IT WILL BE GOOD AND FULL OF PHOTOS!!!! I also have been studying a LOT. I didn't want to end up like the tons of posts I've seen where the OP knows nothing and has killed tons of babies and or the parents already before asking questions. I have emergency supplies on deck, 3 MW cultures going and bbs hatching so that I'm not stuck with tons of fry and no food. I am looking forward to a successful spawn


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you gotten any advise about using a 20galon long for spawning?
The biggest I've used is a 10galon but I would be worried about the fry finding food in a 20gal as they will easily get through the divider. 
Have you considered spawning in a smaller container and them transferring?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You can always use a 5g


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I asked a couple people and yes I can also set up my ten and transfer. If that is something more universally accepted as easier. I see your point about the fry finding food. Well then my spawning tank will be my ten gallon. I have 20 and 30 gal grow out tanks as well.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's better that way. I think its easier to feed live foods in smaller tanks for the first weeks. After that you can teach the fry where you will be dropping the food and wait for them to gather. Mine went crazy when I tapped on the glass. 
Some breeders will leave them in small tanks up to a month old? Then you can transfer to the 30gal. 
I can't wait to start seeing all these spawns posted!!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Trust me, I am more than excited too! I'm trying to control myself from buying anymore pairs LOL


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I know how you feel, each time I go onto AB I have to restrain myself, I see a color or form and I think "I can fit these guys in somewhere..." then I pinch myself and click to the next page. Its much too tempting!

I can't wait to see your spawn logs! I am very excited for you! My pairs from Karen need to grow faster LOL


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hahaaa we are on the same wavelength Sincerely! I stay off AB or any betta site as the last time I just looked I ended up buying a hmpk emerald green/marble pair which I'm spawning next.
Pictures tomorrow of the pair!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I geuss i am a more "controled" shopper? I look at a fish and go "not good enough" and move on. 
I can't wait to get my pair in the spawn tank! It will be awesome to see what you get put of yours!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

*Long awaited pictures!*

Here Are the pictures of my first HM pair. The Father is from Mnbettashop.com and The mother is from Karen Mac Auley

Now I have pictures of the pair, Please bear with me as these two are beyond active and getting them to stay for a picture is somewhat frustrating :frustrated: 


The second to last picture sucks but it shows his dorsal does display upright when flaring. 

Also, She has two ventrals. Just incase anyone wanted to know 


Anyways Here are the pics. Enjoy :thankyou:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

What a wonderful pair. I can't wait to see what kind of spawn they produce.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! So am I


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anita, did you just get that male like 2 weeks or a week and a half or so ago? if so i'd like to beat you!!! lol I called to buy him, literally 10 minutes after you bought him! lol


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You're not breeding S9?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Choob99- UHHH yes yes I did LOL! Wow I knew I had to call quick to get him!

VictorP-Yes I am breeding S9 into the line to bring in the more upright dorsal and symmetry in my F1 Generation. To help improve fin form and colors. I guess this male was my first love with his turquoise colors lol


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Update! The pair have almost completed two weeks of conditioning, By the end of this week or during the start of the weekend they will go into the spawning tank  

Excited is NOT the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Any updates on the multi male?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

The multi male?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

The other male karen sent you with the female!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

ohhh hes doing well! I was thinking of spawning him to the female to start a multi line, But that comes after my HMPK pair spawns after this current one


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Has his caudal grown in yet?
Lol gl on your goals


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

His caudal surprisingly has been a bit of a mess.. He doesnt bite, it just hasnt blossomed like I though. He is gorgeous, and he was free so I love having him in my lil planted tank. I have been so busy and a lil thrown off schedule, so the pair will be going into the spawning tank this weekend. I had a tragic loss of a friend so the pair didn't go in last weekend. Thanks for all your patience. This log will still be great!


----------

